# loopy / VFS benutzen



## chewee (7. Apr 2014)

Heyho Community,

ich hab da mal wieder ne Frage

Ich möchte ein Installations Medium (*.iso) extrahieren und auf der Lokalen Festplatte in einem Ordner X entpacken...

Nach langer suche fand ich die Schlagwörter loopy und VFS(Virtual File System)
Die lib´s hab ich schon bei eclipse eingefügt und wenn ich jetzt zum beispiel "ISO" eintippe und dann Strg+Leertaste drücke, werden ja die sachen angezeigt die möglich sind...
Dazu fehlen aber leider die Javadocs... und sonst finde ich auch nichts dazu...

Eventuell hat ja jemand im Forum schonmal damit gearbeitet und kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen...

Danke schonmal


----------



## chewee (8. Apr 2014)

niemand?


----------



## chewee (8. Apr 2014)

letzter Push versuch...


----------



## chewee (9. Apr 2014)

schade


----------

